# La Chambre Sheffield



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone been, got any reviews on the place? Me and my housemate are thinking of going (She's a girl so we can go on couples nights!) since we're both single and want to experience this sort of thing!

Keep it as clean as possible guys I want both male and female experiences which is why it's not in MA


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Have you joined their forum to have a chat on there fella? Not my cup of tea but seems quite a popular thing to do.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Have you joined their forum to have a chat on there fella? Not my cup of tea but seems quite a popular thing to do.


Ahh good idea mate I'll have a join now and see what they say. Always wanted to try this, hoping it's for me


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Ahh good idea mate I'll have a join now and see what they say. Always wanted to try this, hoping it's for me


Remember MA if you do try it as intrigued about what goes on in there,used to drive past it everyday when I worked in Sheffield,lol.

Its in a fvcking rough area of Sheffield.


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

dont go in the pink room


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Anyone been, got any reviews on the place? Me and my housemate are thinking of going (She's a girl so we can go on couples nights!) since we're both single and want to experience this sort of thing!
> 
> Keep it as clean as possible guys I want both male and female experiences which is why it's not in MA


Been literally dozens of times. Brilliant night out and really fun place, whether you venture upstairs or not. Never any hassle and booze as cheap or cheaper than your local. Membership pretty cheap at the moment too.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ianm2585 said:


> dont go in the pink room


What pink room?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

expect lots of male attention.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Been literally dozens of times. Brilliant night out and really fun place, whether you venture upstairs or not. Never any hassle and booze as cheap or cheaper than your local. Membership pretty cheap at the moment too.


If you're going in March let me know mate


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

saxondale said:


> expect lots of male attention.


?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> If you're going in March let me know mate


Almost certainly will be, normally get up there at least once a month. And the country's cheapest ibis a few hundred yards down the road

Last time we were there was new year and they were selling us full bottles of Sambuca for £15 a time, next day wasn't fun

Is that the house mate I've seen the picture of

If you go on a couples night? Very recommended first visit, make sure they think you are a couple, just avoids awkward questions, good chance I can get you free membership too if we know when you're going.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Almost certainly will be, normally get up there at least once a month. And the country's cheapest ibis a few hundred yards down the road
> 
> Last time we were there was new year and they were selling us full bottles of Sambuca for £15 a time, next day wasn't fun


Cool mate, would be nice to meet and your other half (And her new tits  )


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Cool mate, would be nice to meet and your other half (And her new tits  )


Lol. Sorry I've edited since then

Yes it really will, you'll meet them a couple of minutes before you meet me.

Be great to meet you and your housemate too especially if its the one I think it is


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Lol. Sorry I've edited since then
> 
> Yes it really will, you'll meet them a couple of minutes before you meet me.
> 
> Be great to meet you and your housemate too especially if its the one I think it is


Read the edit. Yea it is the one you saw before, she seems pretty excited to go, it will be her birthday! I'll keep you updated mate, I have a feeling I'll have a blast there!

Do you stay in any local accommodation/hotels nearby?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeh, there's loads, the ibis budget about £30. Literally a couple of hundred yards away.

You will, even if you decide just to have a drink and laugh it will be one of your best nights out ever

If I remember rightly she's a very fun looking girl.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Yeh, there's loads, the ibis budget about £30. Literally a couple of hundred yards away.
> 
> You will, even if you decide just to have a drink and laugh it will be one of your best nights out ever
> 
> If I remember rightly she's a very fun looking girl.


Awesome mate, thanks for your input, I'll be keeping you updated!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Please do, got quite a few pics of the place and a vid of my friend ping a session on the pole, which she's awesome at! On her birthday.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Please do, got quite a few pics of the place and a vid of my friend ping a session on the pole, which she's awesome at! On her birthday.


If you have any vids/pics, care to share  ?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Check your pms


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Vids 1/2 a gig though. If she comes with us, which she normally does, you can't keep her off it


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Have a Nosey around winstons Leeds pal


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Where's that? Only ever heard very average things about Isis in Leeds?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Winstons is a brothel mate, £70 for 30 mins. Not a swingers club, and yea I've heard average reviews of Isis aswell


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Winstons is a brothel mate, £70 for 30 mins. Not a swingers club, and yea I've heard average reviews of Isis aswell


Brothels are ok, not as much fun as pulling somebody first, and they very rarely let your wife join in


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't forget to fill my (in)box too

March you say:whistling:

Might be able to get a sitter if given enough notice as a date in mind etc


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ser said:


> Don't forget to fill my (in)box too
> 
> March you say:whistling:
> 
> Might be able to get a sitter if given enough notice as a date in mind etc


Seriously, would be great to meet you guys  Show a newbie the ropes and what not! I seriously hope my housemate doesn't drop out now, really want to go on a Saturday night (couples night) as I hear it's the best


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Ser said:


> Don't forget to fill my (in)box too
> 
> March you say:whistling:
> 
> Might be able to get a sitter if given enough notice as a date in mind etc


uk muscle meet ha


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ser said:


> Don't forget to fill my (in)box too
> 
> March you say:whistling:
> 
> Might be able to get a sitter if given enough notice as a date in mind etc


Ser, of course ill fill your inbox check it now


----------

